
Everything Easy Is Hard Again - felixc
https://www.frankchimero.com/writing/everything-easy-is-hard-again/
======
eadmund
> If you go talk to a senior software developer, you’ll probably hear them
> complain about spaghetti code. This is when code is overwrought,
> unorganized, opaque, and snarled with dependencies. I perked up when I heard
> the term used for the first time, because, while I can’t identify spaghetti
> code as a designer, I sure as hell know about spaghetti workflows and
> spaghetti toolchains. It feels like we’re there now on the web.

This, a thousand times. I think the problem is that the Web doesn't really
offer anything like structured programming to compress the pattern of your
page. It's as though we're all writing assembler — only it's (at least) three
different, incompatible assemblers. And the best tools we have are macro-
assemblers.

